# Buttering/ground tricks and snow conditions



## cjs2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

itzzzberny said:


> I've been snowboarding for at least 12 years, mainly just mainly cruising but recently have been going more park. I live in los angeles and the conditions are different from place to place. I'm not that familiar to how each condition rides. I kinda just go w/ the flow but would like to have some knowledge on the subject. I wanted to know the difficulty/ease of doing butters/ground tricks in different snow conditions (powder, slush, crud, crust).
> 
> Thanks in advance.


butters for me are easiest on groomed trails. probably wouldn't want to try it on ice. definitely a little trickier in powder but if you fall who cares.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Powder: depends on the type of powder. Easy in light, fluffy pow, but harder in deeper, condensed pow. 

Slush: the board has a tendency to stick a lot so that can throw your balance off, but slush is very forgiving.

Crud: Harder because the bumps and uneven surface make it difficult to not catch an edge.

Crust: Hard because it's very easy to catch an edge when you board is breaking through the surface snow

Packed powder that has been freshly groomed is probably the easiest condition. Also, wide and medium angled slopes make for the easiest buttering trails.

Hope that helps.


----------



## itzzzberny (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the breakdown.


----------

